# Dimmer Stat making buzzing noise?



## Daweso (Dec 17, 2012)

Dimmer Thermostat (Habistat)
Using it with a 75W Infared Bulb, Thermo Stat Temp is in between 24-26 Degrees Celsius Mark.

Any ideas on what is causing it?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Check your bulb is screwed in properly, this can sometimes affect it. I seem to remember having this with a particular bulb on one of my dimmers, changed to a different bulb manufacturer and it stopped.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mines doing this, swapped to a 60w bulb with temps at 32c and got the same noise


----------



## raymon (Mar 4, 2013)

*dimmer*

yep..mine does it to.... had to move viv from bed room cuz it was doin my head in...lol..tryd diffrent bulbs...no joy... and ive got 3 other vivs with dimmers, their all ok...its just the one..:gasp:


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

I emailed john and he said its normal, they do this when running at low voltage


----------

